# Tire selection



## drtumolo (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a 2016 GT sensor with 27.5 tires and looking at tires for riding snow/ice since winter is now here in PA. What width tire is the max I can fit?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on your rim width and clearance, should state in the specs of the bike.


----------

